# sanibel fishing



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sunrise snook along all the gulfside beaches,
grass flats on the bayside,
Ding Darling Refuge for sightseeing, canoeing and fishing

Bring your bug spray.

http://www.fws.gov/dingdarling/

http://www.fws.gov/southeast/pubs/Ding-Darling-fish-broch.pdf


----------

